# Perforated Soffit and foam insulation.



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't think you have a problem. But if you want to make it look better, I don't think that would hurt either.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Good morning and welcome to the forum.
You say "foam insulated home" where was the foam installed, ceiling or rafters under the roof? I assume the walls also.

Normally a perforated soffit is left open to allow for attic ventilation but that depends upon where the foam was installed.

Bud

Note, I see your attic above the house is sealed but not sure about the attic above the garage.

Also, are you sure it is open cell and is it sprayed directly against the bottom of the roof?


----------



## aard (Dec 20, 2019)

Yeah walls and its fully encapsulated walls and roof. The garage was not going to be insulated when it was built but they just did the whole thing. The rest of the house has solid soffits. Only the garage has the perforations.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Here is an article that talks about how to use open cell foam properly and one point he makes is to reduce the moisture in the attic air. He says it better so I'll let you read.
https://www.energyvanguard.com/blog/75042/Will-Open-Cell-Spray-Foam-Insulation-Really-Rot-Your-Roof

Bud


----------



## aard (Dec 20, 2019)

Okay cool I will be sealing the holes. Even tho they are outside of the foam envelope cant hurt.


----------



## APA (Jul 13, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Here is an article that talks about how to use open cell foam properly and one point he makes is to reduce the moisture in the attic air. He says it better so I'll let you read.
> https://www.energyvanguard.com/blog/75042/Will-Open-Cell-Spray-Foam-Insulation-Really-Rot-Your-Roof
> 
> Bud



This subject is such a sticking point. The one contractor says:

James Morshead
"Our company has installed thousands of unvented roof assemblies with open cell foam with no issues. We are in the greater San Francisco Bay Area and have been doing this for about 15 years. There are many micro climates here. Sounds like the model needs adjustment for our area. Now I have to do even more explaining to undo what people will read."


All this theorizing is akin to a dog chasing its tail.


----------



## APA (Jul 13, 2018)

or this


"I too have heard the banter about roof failures caused by open-cell foam but in my dozen-plus years in the spray foam business I've seen exactly zero failures like the ones mentioned in the Miller article. I travel all over the country and talk to hundreds of contractors and homeowners annually and I have yet to see the catastrophe they warn of. I have low density foam in my own attics on three buildings in Zone 4C. I've been monitoring temperature and humidity at the roofdeck for five years now and it cycles perfectly, getting higher in the late winter and drying like a bone in the summer, just like the OSB in my uninsulated garage with a vented attic in Portland, Oregon. "


----------

